# Anyone...



## kneecapper

done anytime or heard anything about Newtons Auxiliary Dept.? I have a friend of mine who is maybe joining soon and he specifically wanted to know what kind of powers and such they had. I know from when I looked up info and when I have been on an Auxiliary force, some towns seem to give their officers more powers or less depending. Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

I can tell you they drive around in marked cruisers, unarmed, with no powers of arrest. Take from that what you will.


----------



## Guest

Bloodhound said:


> I can tell you they drive around in marked cruisers, unarmed, with no powers of arrest. Take from that what you will.



View attachment 2865


----------



## kneecapper

Bloodhound said:


> I can tell you they drive around in marked cruisers, unarmed, with no powers of arrest. Take from that what you will.


Hmm. really? Wonder why they would train you to use cuffs then.


----------



## csauce777

kneecapper said:


> I have a friend of mine who is maybe joining soon and he specifically wanted to know what kind of powers and such they had.


Right "a friend" of yours. We get a lot of those anonymous "friends" requesting such info in these parts. Why not just post the question and let everyone know your aspirations rather than under the guise of the infamous "friend?" I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest

kneecapper said:


> Hmm. really? Wonder why they would train you to use cuffs then.


Because if a Uniformed Patrol Officer tells you to cuff someone, you damn well better have a set, and do it right.


----------



## MARINECOP

5-0 said:


> Because if a Uniformed Patrol Officer tells you to cuff someone, you damn well better have a set, and do it right.


Well said. That should answer the question.


----------

